# Grout, Paint and Expanding foam - Right ones or not?



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm posting this as a new thread although it is already in my other thread in case no one reads the other one, and I'm itching to start the tiling and grouting :grin1:

'Unibond Tile on Floors Waterproof Grout' - No Fingicide/Mould resistance I checked - This was the only one without the fungi/mould stuff in, is it safe to use ?

'Expanding Foam by Polyfilla' - Says it's flammable not Fire Retardant - will be grouted with the above grout, is this the right one?

Plasticote spray paint, over the grout and under good old 'Ronseal quick drying floor varnish' (water based) multiple layers. I use this everywhere as the kids are asthmatic so no nasty fumes  Is the plasticote ok to use?  They have some lovely sandy/rocky type colours and I'm good with spray paint, useless with artistic paint 

Thanks for the help guys, I just don;t want to poison my poor babies


----------



## slap (Sep 23, 2006)

*ok*

just leave to air for a few weeks .no fumes


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks Slap, Ste has been helping out as well via email, I COMPLETELY for it was the Doncaster show today, I wondered why everyone was so quiet today 

I wish I'd gone now, my teenage daughter (Captive Angel) decided to start painting her bedroom today, and me and hubby ended up doing it, so the poor viv lost out again


----------

